# Probleme bei Applet mit dem IE7?



## robb (6. Mrz 2007)

hiho,

Ich teste gerade ein Applet mit verschiedenen Browsern und bisher gab es nur beim Internet Explorer 7 Probleme.
Kann es sein, dass sich die Html Tags irgendwie verändert haben? Oder woran kann es liegen das bei allen Browsern das Applet korrekt angezeigt wird, nur beim IE7 eben das Applet nicht initialisiert ist?

Gruss Robb


----------



## Marcel_Handball (6. Mrz 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

da ich meine applets im einwandfrei im IE 7 darstellen kann, liegt es entweder an deinem applet oder daran, wie du es in den Browser einbettest. Poste doch einfach mal beide Quellcodes.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## robb (6. Mrz 2007)

Also wie gesagt es funktioniert in jedem anderen Browser... Und der Code ist sehr lang von daher poste ich erstmal nur den Html-Code, wo es eingebettet wird:

```
<applet code="HandyAdvisorApplet.class" archive="http://jengki.talkline.de:8080/handyberater/dist/handyberater-0.1-dev.jar" width="800" height="600">
     <param name="HandyInfoServletURL" value=http://jengki.talkline.de:8080/servlet/HandyInfoServlet>
     <param name="TalklineLogo" value=talkline_logo.jpg>
     <param name="PrintImage" value=druck_icon.gif>
     <param name="HelpUrl" value=http://intranet.talkline.de/content/infobank/telefone/handyberater/hilfe/index.html> 
     <param name="server" value="jdbc:mysql://jengki.talkline.de:3306/test-rs"> 
     <param name="user" value="username">
     <param name="pass" value="passwort">
</applet>
```

Hoffe dadurch wird es etwas erkenntlicher...


----------

